# The New Specialized Demo, OHHHHHH Raw



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

This is close up pics of the new Demo,










in the raw........lol Got YA!

Demo 7 in the raw and some modifications...

This is the result of about 30$ of paint stripper and superfine sandpaper. I've always hated the color of my 07 Demo 7 and have always wanted to paint it but I didn't have the time to do so.

I thought I'd give stripping it a shot and I'm very happy. I did a bit of sanding to get out cable rub and rough portions of the bare frame. I went a little crazy and did the brake levers, rims, and shock spring too. I'm going to have to watch the spring for rust I forgot steel could rust,(I didn't think of that b4 I sprayed it), but I have a little bit of lube on there to keep the rust at bay + I live in Socal= the land of little rain. I'm loving the rims, sooo shiny, I looove shiny things,,,,,My Precious!!!

So,, whaddddya think?

Ten points if anyone can spot the custom area of the frame......I did a little modding....

Oh and for you gram counters out there, the front triangle lost about 9 grams, so I think the 100-150 gram weight savings estimates out there are unfounded, I would guess about 25 grams for the whole frame.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks pretty good. Looks like there were some cable hangers or something on the front tube that you ground off? You should just get that spring re-powder coated in a different color...one that complements the bare aluminum frame. Otherwise, regardless of living in sunny SoCal, it'll eventually rust. While you're at it, get the rear linkage re-anodized as well. The bronze looks a bit out of place. I think they'd both look good in a gunmental grey color...:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks awesome...paint the linkage black too...brown throws it off ....black will bring it all in...frame looks t its


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Ding Ding Ding*



atchipmunk said:


> Looks pretty good. Looks like there were some cable hangers or something on the front tube that you ground off? You should just get that spring re-powder coated in a different color...one that complements the bare aluminum frame. Otherwise, regardless of living in sunny SoCal, it'll eventually rust. While you're at it, get the rear linkage re-anodized as well. The bronze looks a bit out of place. I think they'd both look good in a gunmental grey color...:thumbsup:


Yeah, cut off the downtube cable guides, now I'm THAT much faster, at least in the wind tunnel the differance is quite noticeable, LQTM (laughing quietly to myself)


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

That's cool. Same color scheme as my VP Free, except I went with the black Totem.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great. It's such a huge improvement on the original paint. I did the same to my yellow Pitch. I painted the rocker black with Tremclad rust paint and am happy with the results. I also made new stickers.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Great improvement. The paint job was crap and you did the world a favor.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

DWDW said:


> View attachment 548050
> 
> 
> Looks great. It's such a huge improvement on the original paint. I did the same to my yellow Pitch. I painted the rocker black with Tremclad rust paint and am happy with the results. I also made new stickers.


happy to see someone else rockin eggbeaters on a bigger bike.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Bye Bye lifetime Warranty!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> Bye Bye lifetime Warranty!


I'd be hard pressed to break this frame, if I crack a chainstay I'll just buy A new one. Getting a frame in the raw was a option in the past, not sure if it's still is now.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

Demodude said:


> I'd be hard pressed to break this frame, if I crack a chainstay I'll just buy A new one. Getting a frame in the raw was a option in the past, not sure if it's still is now.


I totally agree. The likelihood of breaking these frames is low enough to take the chance. Plus, following manufacturers directions to retain warranty status is too limiting (like having the shop swap pivot bearings). You own the bike, do whatever you want with it.

It's funny though, there is always a guy who points out the warranty thing whenever there is a thread about making a frame raw.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm liking the looks of that spring, might have to try that out. You think a couple layers of clear coat after will do the job, preventing rust? I have a bottle of paint stripper and clear laying around, very tempting.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Over the last few years, Ive had to use warranty on two different bikes. I like warranty.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> I'm liking the looks of that spring, might have to try that out. You think a couple layers of clear coat after will do the job, preventing rust? I have a bottle of paint stripper and clear laying around, very tempting.


I used a zip tie around the coils to scrape the paint off cause it's hard to reach the inside spring areas.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

kntr said:


> Over the last few years, Ive had to use warranty on two different bikes. I like warranty.


You might not think so if you had to ride around on an ugly specialized paint job bike

Seriously though, In 19 years, I've warrantied 1 frame, and that was in the early 90's when weight-weenieism was the mainstream trend. I'm not saying it can't happen, just saying it's unlikely (btw, I weigh 140lbs).


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

^my attempt

All the stripper did was take off the gloss, I had to use a wire wheel and muscle the paint off.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

looks so much better


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> ^my attempt
> 
> All the stripper did was take off the gloss, I had to use a wire wheel and muscle the paint off.


I assume it was black before? Looks good. The wire wheel must have been a pain in the ass!
I posted this In the specialized forums and sombody mentioned chemically removing the brown anodization with oven cleaner or draino. Anyone ever tried this with good results.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Demodude said:


> I assume it was black before? Looks good. The wire wheel must have been a pain in the ass!
> I posted this In the specialized forums and sombody mentioned chemically removing the brown anodization with oven cleaner or draino. Anyone ever tried this with good results.


Oven cleaner and a wire brush will take the anodizing off. I've done it to bmx stems and a few sprockets too. I used the Easy Off oven cleaner, sprayed it on, let it sit for 15min, brushed it with a wire/stiff plastic bristle brush, rinsed and be done(may take more than one time).


----------

